#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Π.Μ.Σ.:"Γεωτεχνολογία & Περιβάλλον" του Τ.Μηχ.Ο.Π. - Πολυτεχνείο Κρήτης

## mred-akias

Μέχρι να βρω χρόνο να ασχοληθώ με την Mechpedia, παραθέτω τις σχετικές πληροφορίες εδώ.

*1) Γενικά*

Κύρια αποστολή του Προγράμματος Μεταπτυχιακών Σπουδών (ΠΜΣ) του Τμήματος Μηχανικών Ορυκτών Πόρων στο Πολυτεχνείο Κρήτης είναι η προετοιμασία μηχανικών και ερευνητών με άρτια γνώση του περιεχομένου και των μεθόδων στα γνωστικά αντικείμενα του Προγράμματος "Γεωτεχνολογία & Περιβάλλον". Οι απόφοιτοι του Προγράμματος θα έχουν τα απαραίτητα επιστημονικά και τεχνικά εφόδια για να δημιουργήσουν επιστημονική γνώση και να τη διαδώσουν ευρέως τόσο στον Ελληνικό όσο και στον διεθνή χώρο, συμβάλλοντας με αυτό τον τρόπο στην πρόοδο της επιστήμης και της τεχνολογίας, όπως και στη διεθνή αναγνώριση και καταξίωση του Προγράμματος. Οι απόφοιτοι του Προγράμματος Μεταπτυχιακών Σπουδών "Γεωτεχνολογία & Περιβάλλον" θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να μελετούν, σχεδιάζουν και υλοποιούν θέματα που αφορούν το περιβάλλον και σχετίζονται ή προκύπτουν από τη χρήση και την εκμετάλλευση ορυκτών πόρων.

Ενδεικτικά αναφέρονται μερικές από τις τεχνολογικές εφαρμογές που απορρέουν από την εκπαίδευση στο συγκεκριμένο Πρόγραμμα:
-Μελέτη περιβαλλοντικών επιπτώσεων και αποκατάσταση περιβάλλοντος σε περιοχές εκμετάλλευσης ορυκτών πόρων (λιγνίτες, γεωθερμία, βιομηχανικά ορυκτά, γαίες, υδρογονάνθρακες, ύδατα).
-Αριστοποιημένος σχεδιασμός εκμεταλλεύσεως ενεργειακών και ορυκτών πόρων με έμφαση στην προστασία του περιβάλλοντος.
-Αποκατάσταση εδαφών από επιφανειακές και υπόγειες εκμεταλλεύσεις ορυκτών πόρων.
-Επιλογή κατάλληλων ορυκτών για τη δέσμευση ανόργανων και οργανικών τοξικών ουσιών και ραδιενεργών αποβλήτων κατά την ταφή τους.
-Επιλογή και αξιολόγηση θέσεων απόθεσης αποβλήτων και απορριμμάτων χρησιμοποιώντας Γεωφυσικές, Γεωλογικές, Γεωστατιστικές και Γεωχημικές μεθόδους καθώς και μεθόδους Τηλεπισκόπησης.
-Μελέτες, έρευνες και σχεδιασμός φαινομένων φυσικής και τεχνητής ρύπανσης των εδαφών και υπόγειων υδάτων, ορθολογική διαχείριση των υπόγειων υδάτων.
-Εντοπισμός ρύπανσης από διαρροές πετρελαιοειδών και άλλων ρυπαντών.
-Εφαρμογή νέων μεθόδων και τεχνικών γεωτρήσεων με σεβασμό στο περιβάλλον.
-Ανίχνευση, εντοπισμός, εξακρίβωση και διασφάλιση της αποτελεσματικότητας των διαδικασιών απορρύπανσης.
-Νομοθεσία και κοινωνικές επιπτώσεις στη διαχείριση του περιβάλλοντος.
-Μέτρα προστασίας από καταστροφικά φυσικά φαινόμενα.
-Ανακύκληση αποβλήτων από μεταλλευτικές δραστηριότητες.

Με την εξειδικευμένη κατάρτιση των αποφοίτων του, το Πρόγραμμα συμβάλλει στην ορθολογική ανάπτυξη της εκμετάλλευσης των ορυκτών πόρων, στον εκσυγχρονισμό των επιχειρήσεων εκμετάλλευσης και αξιοποίησης στερεών και υγρών ορυκτών πρώτων υλών και στην εισαγωγή νέας τεχνολογίας, φιλικής προς το περιβάλλον. Το λειτουργούν σύγχρονο και ανταγωνιστικό Πρόγραμμα επιχειρεί την άριστη και πολύπλευρη κατάρτιση των μεταπτυχιακών αποφοίτων, οι οποίοι θα μπορούν να ανταποκριθούν στις απαιτήσεις επιχειρήσεων, καθώς και ιδιωτικών και δημόσιων οργανισμών. Παράλληλα, οι απόφοιτοι θα έχουν όλα τα τεχνικά εφόδια για να δημιουργήσουν και να λειτουργήσουν επιτυχώς δικές τους επιχειρήσεις υψηλής τεχνολογίας τόσο σε ευρωπαϊκό όσο και σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο.

*2) Οργάνωση και σχεδιασμός του ΠΜΣ*

προσφέρεται εξειδίκευση σε τρεις κύκλους (κατευθύνσεις):
Κύκλος Α: *Ανίχνευση και Εντοπισμός στη Διαχείριση του Γεωπεριβάλλοντος.*
Κύκλος Β: *Εκμετάλλευση Ορυκτών Πόρων και Γεωτεχνικά Έργα.*
Κύκλος Γ: *Αξιοποίηση Βιομηχανικών Ορυκτών, Υλικών και Ενεργειακών Πόρων.*

Σε κάθε Κύκλο περιλαμβάνονται υποχρεωτικά μαθήματα κορμού καθώς και μαθήματα επιλογής. Τα μαθήματα κορμού θα πρέπει να τα παρακολουθήσουν όλοι οι μεταπτυχιακοί φοιτητές που θα ακολουθήσουν τον συγκεκριμένο Κύκλο (Κατεύθυνση). Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των μεταπτυχιακών μαθημάτων πρέπει να προέρχεται από τον Κύκλο που επέλεξε ο μεταπτυχιακός φοιτητής.

Κύκλος Α:
Η κατεύθυνση που αφορά στην ανίχνευση και τον εντοπισμό στη διαχείριση του γεωπεριβάλλοντος εξετάζει καινοτόμες μεθόδους που στηρίζονται σε σύγχρονες τεχνολογίες. Η Τηλεπισκόπηση, η Γεωδαισία, η Γεωφυσική, η Γεωχημεία και η Γεωστατιστική συμβάλλουν σημαντικά στον εντοπισμό και την ποσοτική κατανόηση των μηχανισμών διασποράς περιβαλλοντικών ρύπων, και παρέχουν νέες, αποτελεσματικές επιλογές για την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος. Στόχος του Κύκλου Α είναι η εφαρμογή των μεθόδων αυτών στην αντιμετώπιση ανθρώπινων ενεργειών που υποβαθμίζουν το περιβάλλον, όπως η ρύπανση των υδροφόρων οριζόντων και οι θαλάσσιες ρυπάνσεις (π.χ., πετρελαιοκηλίδες, ρύπανση από αιωρούμενα σωματίδια, κλπ.), πράγμα που θα βοηθήσει σημαντικά στον έλεγχο αυτών των φαινομένων και στον περιορισμό των επιπτώσεών τους. Επιπλέον η ανάπτυξη νέων ερευνητικών μεθόδων που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στα πλαίσια του Προγράμματος αναμένεται να αυξήσει και να βελτιώσει το επίπεδο των γνώσεων στους συγκεκριμένους τομείς.

Κύκλος Β: 
Η κατεύθυνση που αφορά την μελέτη και τον σχεδιασμό υπόγειων και υπαίθριων εκμεταλλεύσεων ορυκτών πόρων και γεωτεχνικών έργων απαντά σε ερωτήματα που απασχολούν σήμερα την ελληνική και παγκόσμια εξορυκτική και κατασκευαστική βιομηχανία. Η έντονη δραστηριότητα της βιομηχανίας αυτής που αντιπροσωπεύει ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό του Ακαθάριστου Εθνικού Προϊόντος, τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει οδηγήσει σε μεταβολές και ενίοτε αλλοιώσεις του φυσικού περιβάλλοντος. Στόχος του κύκλου Β είναι η ανάπτυξη νέων μεθόδων για να επιτευχθεί η βέλτιστη εκμετάλλευση των ορυκτών πόρων και του γεωλογικού περιβάλλοντος με τις ελάχιστες δυνατές δυσμενείς επιπτώσεις. Ο κύκλος Β καλύπτει τους τομείς υδρογονανθράκων, γεωθερμικών ρευστών, λιγνιτών, υπόγειων υδάτων και των γεωτεχνικών έργων. Τίθεται προτεραιότητα στην ανάπτυξη μεθόδων ιδιαίτερα φιλικών προς το περιβάλλον και στην κάλυψη θεμάτων περιβαλλοντικής διαχείρισης για την εκμετάλλευση υδρογονανθράκων και κατασκευή υπαίθριων και υπόγειων γεωτεχνικών έργων.

Κύκλος Γ:
Η εξόρυξη βιομηχανικών ορυκτών είναι η σημαντικότερη δραστηριότητα εκμετάλλευσης ορυκτών πρώτων υλών στη χώρα μας. Οι πρώτες αυτές ύλες χρησιμοποιούνται ευρύτατα στην προστασία του περιβάλλοντος (αποκατάσταση εδαφών, Χώροι Υγειονομικής Ταφής Απορριμμάτων, καθαρισμός υδάτων, κλπ) και της πολιτισμικής κληρονομιάς (συντήρηση-αναστήλωση μνημείων κλπ). Ο στόχος του Κύκλου Γ είναι η έρευνα για την αξιοποίηση υπαρχόντων και τη δημιουργία νέων υλικών. Τα υλικά που θα προκύψουν από την έρευνα (δομικά υλικά, δομικά και τεχνητά κεραμικά, κονιάματα) θα έχουν άμεσες βιομηχανικές εφαρμογές. Προκειμένου αυτές να αξιοποιηθούν, θα επιχειρηθούν επαφές με εκπροσώπους της βιομηχανίας για να εξασφαλιστεί η παρασκευή τους.

Ιδιαίτερη σημασία θα δοθεί στην ανάπτυξη νέων υλικών (π.χ. κεραμικών ή κονιαμάτων) που χρησιμοποιούνται στη συντήρηση μνημείων. Επίσης η ανάπτυξη νέων υλικών υψηλής προστιθέμενης αξίας από φυσικές πρώτες ύλες ή συνθετικά στο εργαστήριο (π.χ. τεχνητά κεραμικά), τα οποία θα χρησιμοποιηθούν στην προστασία του περιβάλλοντος, αφενός θα βοηθήσει στην καλύτερη διαχείριση των ορυκτών πρώτων υλών της χώρας, και αφετέρου θα συνεισφέρει στην ορθολογική αντιμετώπιση διαφόρων περιβαλλοντικών προβλημάτων της χώρας. Επιπλέον θα συντελέσει στην ορθολογική αξιοποίηση πρώτων υλών που η εξόρυξή τους συνεισφέρει σημαντικά στην ελληνική οικονομία.

Τέλος, η αξιοποίηση αποβλήτων διαφόρων βιομηχανιών θα βοηθήσει στην επίλυση περιβαλλοντικών προβλημάτων και θα δημιουργήσει νέα υλικά προς χρήση. Με αυτό τον τρόπο θα διευρυνθούν οι ορίζοντες των ελληνικών επιχειρήσεων και θα ενθαρρυνθεί η επιχειρηματικότητα προς νέες κατευθύνσεις.

Επίσης ιδιαίτερη σημασία παρουσιάζει η μελέτη των περιβαλλοντικών επιπτώσεων από την εξορυκτική και εν γένει τη βιομηχανική δραστηριότητα (ρύπανση εδαφών και υδροφόρων οριζόντων). Με δεδομένη τη συνεχή αύξηση κονδυλίων των εταιρειών για περιβαλλοντική αποκατάσταση και τη δημιουργία μελετητικών και τεχνικών γραφείων που ασχολούνται με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, το αναμορφωμένο ΠΜΣ θα δημιουργήσει ικανό αριθμό επαρκώς εκπαιδευμένων στελεχών προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση.

->Tα μαθήματα του ΠΜΣ παρουσιάζονται εδώ. Mε κλικ πάνω στον κάθε κωδικό μαθήματος ανοίγει pop up με την περιγραφή του εκάστοτε μαθήματος.

->Τα παραπάνω αποτελούν παράθεση επιλεγμένων από εμένα κειμένων σχετικά με το ΠΜΣ. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείτε να βρείτε στον ιστότοπο του τμήματος: www.mred.tuc.gr

->Πληροφορίες για επικοινωνία με την γραμματεία του τμήματος θα βρείτε εδώ. H γραμματεία λογικά θα σας παρέχει και όλες τις τελευταίες λεπτομέρειες,διευκρινήσεις και όποιες αλλαγές έχουν γίνει στις παραπάνω πληροφορίες.

----------

